# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Mini reef 130L

## Leonor Drummond

Olá.
Finalmente já tenho montado o meu aquário há quase 2 meses. Ainda estou à espera do meu overflow, por isso ainda não tenho a minha sump em funcionamento o que deteriora um bocado o aspecto do aquário e impede-me de terminar a colocação das rochas no lado direito, devido ao espaço que o escumador ocupa. Mas aqui vai o setup e fotos do aquário:


-Medidas do aquário: 88cm(comprimento)x33cm(largura)x45cm(altura);
-Medidas da sump: 51cm(altura)x51cm(comprimento)x25cm(largura)
-Escumador: turboflotor 750 (provisório pois assim que tiver o meu overflow e tubagens compro um h&s Type 110-F2000);
-Filtragem: filtro uv de 5w, ligado a uma bomba de 400l/h;
-Circulação: 2 bombas azoo de 1800l/h;
-Aquecimento: 1 termostato jager 150w;
-Arrefecimento: 1 suporte de ventoinhas pc;
-Susbtracto: 25kg de areia sugar size (metade da viva);
-Reposição: Repositor automático da aquamedic, num reservatório com 20l de água de osmose mais kalk;
-Bomba de retorno: Hailea de 1750l/h ligada a um scwd;
-Iluminação: calha t5 com 4x39w de 14000k (estou a aguardar a chegada de duas actinicas);

Corais moles:
-1Zoanthus verdes
-1zoanthus de centros vermelhos
-1 actinodiscus azul
-1 ricordia yuma vermelha
-1 colt coral?

Corais duros:
Ainda não coloquei nenhum, mas em prícipo para a semana se for a lisboa, vou ver se arranjo algo.

Invertebrados:
-1 sabella
-1 lysmata ambonesis
-1 lysmata debelius
-2 lysmata sticaudata
-4 parugus
-3 clinbanarius
-6 nassarius
-6 cerite

Peixes:
Só daqui a duas semanas.
















Cumprimentos.
Leonor Drummond

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Parabéns, o layout está muito bem conseguido.

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Obrigada  :Smile: .

Realmente deu-me algum trabalho, mas ao fim da 3ª vez agradou-me. O meu overflow já chegou, era um da schuran, mas infelismente chegou partido na zona de passagem da água. Por isso não posso terminar o layout. 
Acham que há alguma possibilidade de o consertar? É que além de me ter custado um bocado, era mesmo indispensável para o funcionamento da sump.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Que pouca sorte.

Primeiro tens de te informar na schuran de que material é feito o overflow, depois é só colar.
Caso seja de PVC basta colar com cola de PVC. Caso fique alguma parte por isolar, estanca com silicone.
Caso seja acrílico já não sei como é, mas de certeza que há colas para acrílicos.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Esqueci-me

A loja não se responsabiliza pelo acondicionamento da mercadoria?

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Leonor

Essa encomenda vinha bem acondicionada? Acho que deverias com a loja a quem adquiriste o overflow caso a encomenda tenha vindo  mal acondicionada, ou entao com a transportadora, já que se a encomenda estava bem acondicionada tens que os responsabilizar por andar aos pontapés ás encomendas.

Quanto a consertares, acho arriscado, já que qualquer fuga (por minima que seja num overflow é fatal...
Tenta primeiro resolver o problema, já que pagaste por um produto novo e não por um produto todo colado  :Frown:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Gil da experiência que eu tenho a transportadora vai dizer que não se responsabiliza, que a mercadoria deveria estar melhor acondicionada e que a cliente deveria ter feito um seguro. Parece irreal mas estamos em Portugal, logo tudo é possível. Já agora Leonor para a próxima acontelho-te mesmo a fazeres um seguro porque não sai assim tão caro.

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Já entrei em contacto com a loja, enviei-lhes as fotos, e eles responsabilizaram-se pelo sucedido. Penso que a culpa da encomenda ter chegado partida, foi tanto da loja como da transportadora. Embora o overflow estive bem embalado aos lados e em baixo, na parte de cima estava completamente desprotegido. 



Agora é so uma questão de tempo até receber a nova.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Leonor,
em primeiro lugar, deixa-me dar-te os parabéns, todo o setup está bem pensado, de certeza que com muita leitura e paciência como se exige, e os resultados já são visiveis...o aqua e respectivos vivos estão com excelente aspecto.  :Palmas:  

Já deves ter uma boa escumação, mas vai ficar ainda melhor com o H&S  :Pracima:  
Na iluminação, se colocares as duas actinicas, poderás perder crescimento, pois o espectro passará a ser muito azul! Se manteres as de 14 000ºK, eu colocaria apenas uma actinica (é apenas a minha opinião)...mas mete como achas melhor e depois vês se gostas ou não, se notas diferença nos corais, etc...

Essa Ricordea yuma vermelha, faz-me lembrar a minha laranja, mas a minha está com uma cor mais para o vermelho, e a tua parece-me mais laranja...lol...são lindas (são a par dos zoanthus, os meus moles preferidos, são lindas...não me canso de dizer :HaEbouriffe:  )

Quanto ao Overflow, foi preciso ter azar, mas é bom saber que se resolveu bem...pela atitude e pela caixa ("Deutsche Post") vê-se logo que não é nacional.... :yb624:

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Obrigada.
Quando encomendei as lâmpadas, não tinha noçam de que as que tinham já eram bastante brancas. Realmente com as duas actinicas, o aquário pode-se tornar demasiado azul, é uma questão de experimentar. 
Quanto a corais moles, os meus favoritos  também são os zoanthus e ricordias, mas como é me difícil arranjar frags por cá não tenho por onde variar. 
Próxima semana já me chegam os primenros peixes, e primeiro coral duro (em princípio uma euphyllia) , vamos lá ver se eles se dão bem. Logo que chegarem posto fotos novas.

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Olá.
Finalmente quinta feira chegou o meu novo overflow inteirinho =). Sexta estive a fazer as tubagem em pvc, e a encher a sump. Sábado finalmente pus tudo a trabalhar e tirei a maior parte do equipamento. Além disso chegaram-me os ocellaris o yellow clown goby. Por enquanto ainda estou à espera das t5 azuis e próxima semana já queria começar a introduzir uns LPS's. 
Aqui vão umas fotos. Não ficaram tão boas porque foram tiradas de dia, mas logo à noite tiro uma melhorzita.



A parte direita:


A parte esquerda:


Centro:


É curioso que a ricordia ganha mais côr quando encolhida


Total:


Espero que tenham gostado, e cirtiquem à vontade  :Wink: .

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Está muito bonito o teu aquário. Essa rocha está cheia de coralina.
Essa estrela é daí?

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Não a estrela foi que comprei, é uma fromia.

----------


## Leonor Drummond

E aqui vão mais umas fotos que tirei à noite

É pena o vidro tar sujo se não tinha ficado muito melhor


E o pequeníssimo clown goby que já adoptou como casa os zoanthus

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Olá.

Segunda à noite vi cascas de camarões junto à protecção das bombas. Na altura pensei que tivesse sido alguma muda de pele. Mas até hoje nunca mais os vi! Hoje à tarde fui ver melhor e o meu lysmata debelius estava de lado ainda a se mecher um pouco no fundo do aquário. 
Fiz o teste de Ph e rondava os 8,2/8,3 ,os nitratos eram indetectáveis, es os fosfatos apresentam valores da menor escala do teste (5 no da jbl), o cálcio está no 420 e a temperatura por volta de 26ºc . De resto os meus peixes, corais e restante invertebrados estão todos óptimos. 
Já estive a pensar se não foi da água que adicionei para encher a sump, mas essa foi feita com osmose e sal de acordo com densidade e temperatura do aquário. Também ponderei se não seria das tubagens em pvc que montei recentemente que poderiam conter alguma substância nos tubos, ou mesmo a cola, que pudessem ter contaminado o aquário.
Alguém tem uma ideia do que possa ter passado?

Cumprimentos

----------


## Gil Miguel

Leonor eu nao me preocuparia tanto  :Smile: , os camaroes normalmente quando mudam de casca ficam escondidos vários dias, já que a casca nova não é tao resistente como a anterior, tornando-os mais vulneraveis a possiveis predadores, dai ficam escondidos.

De qualquer forma se daqui a 1 ou 2 dias nao aparecerem... tambem é estranho mudarem de casca todos ao mesmo tempo.

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Boa noite.
Realmente mais nenhum camarão apareceu, e embora os testes estivessem todos bem, ainda não compreendo porque morreram. No entanto no fim de semana passado, fui ao mar apanhar uns clibanarius e uns camarões. Até hoje aparentam estar óptimos, incluindo os camarões. No domingo recebi vários corais duros (favites abdita, euphyllia, fungia fungites, caulastrea echinulata e lobophyllia) e um peixe, um nemateleotris decora.
Não resisti a colocar mais umas fotos das minha nova aquisições, por isso aqui vão algumas:

Os zoanthus estão cada vez com mais côr =)


Favites abdita


Fungia fungites


Caulatrea echinulata


Euphyllia


Lobophyllia


A muda do Diogo (obrigada pela paciência e disponibilidade) de Pocillopora damnicornis


Nemateleotris decora (a foto não mostra metade da beleza do peixe)


Clown Goby


Camarão da costa (não sei o nome científico)


E por fim a panorâmica


É pena é alguns dos LPS's perderem o verde florescente, que parâmetro da máquina posso acertar para corrigir este defeito?
Além disso nunca vi o clown goby a comer, embora eu deite vários tipos de comida, desde camarão partido, artêmia, granulado, em flocos, e ele parece-me mais magro, é normal ele não se alimentar da comida que deito?

Espero que tenham gostado das fotos.
Cumprimentos.
Leonor

----------


## António Frazão

Olá Leonor,
Está com muito bom aspecto o aquário!
A Fungia é lindissima!
Em relação ao peixe nunca tive um desses clown goby, por isso não te posso ajudar muito...
cumprimentos

----------


## João M Monteiro

Leonor,

Está a ficar muito bonito esse aquário. O layout está muito bem conseguido
O camarão é um _Palaemon serratus_, salvo erro
Cuidado com o decora que, quando assustado, pode saltar para fora do aquário.

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Obrigada pelos comentários, é sempre bom ouvir elogios  :Smile:  .
Estive a ver aqui pelo forum uns tópicos e há quem alimente as fungias. Já tentei colocar um pouco de uma mistura que fiz de camarão, berbigão e lulas, muito triturado com um pouco de phytoplankton junto à boca dele, mas perece-me que o coral não comeu nada, os camarões acabaram por roubá-lo. Como é que posso fazer para alimentá-la? Além disso que outros corais são aconcelháveis de alimentar?

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Como ontém me disseram noutro tópico, para evitar que o ar se acumulasse no overflow, devia ligar a saida de ar do overflow a uma bomba com mais de 1500L/h. Então liguei a minha bomba de circulação de 1800L/h ao overflow, abri a válvula, mas não vi qualuqer diferença. A bomba não estava a retirar o ar. O quê é que tenho que fazer para que a bomba comece a retirar o ar do overflow? 
Tirei algumas fotos para verem se fiz algo de errado.





Ajudem-me porque vou ter que ficar uns quatro dias sem ver o aquário!

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Leonor

Está tudo correcto.

Não tendo ar no overflow, não se observa a sucção de ar pela bomba.
Confirma bem se a ponta do tubo está bem encaixado na admissão da bomba para não se soltar. Se se solta, o overflow desferra. Se conseguires colocar uma abraçadeira pequenina (plastica) a fixar o tubo na bomba, era talvez mais seguro.

Tranquila  :SbOk:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Leonor 

Para confirmares que de facto esse esquema está a funcionar sopra ar para dentro desse tubo até encheres um pouco da caixa com ar.
Depois liga o tubo novamente á bomba e vais ver se esta retirar o ar completamente do overflow.

Se estiver a funcionar bem não tens que te preocupar, porque tambem nao é em 4 dias que o ar desferra a caixa.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Boas Leonor 
> 
> Para confirmares que de facto esse esquema está a funcionar sopra ar para dentro desse tubo até encheres um pouco da caixa com ar.
> Depois liga o tubo novamente á bomba e vais ver se esta retirar o ar completamente do overflow.
> 
> Se estiver a funcionar bem não tens que te preocupar, porque tambem nao é em 4 dias que o ar desferra a caixa.


Olá Leonor,

Acho que basta retirar o tubo de dentro de água durante um bocado e logo entra ar na caixa...depois voltas a por na bomba como o Gil disse...

Segue o conselho do Júlio e coloca uma abraçadeira pequena de pástico...é que o encaixe para a mangeira de ar na bomba parece curto...mas se estiver bem preso, no problem!

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Eu fiz isso mas não funcionou... Abri a válvula do overflow para que entrasse um bocado de ar, e liguei à bomba para ver se ela sugava o ar, só que isso não acabou por acontecer. Mais tarde vou voltar a tentar doutras formas, para ver se resulta, se não o problema deve ser da bomba.

----------


## Marcos Cardoso

Leonor,

Experimente conectar a mangueira do overflow na sucção da bomba.

Marcos

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Arranjei esse problema comprando umas bombas novas, pois as anteriores também era muito potentes para o meu aquário. Daqui a uns dias vou introduzir uma anémona e os ultimos dois peixes. Após umas pequena fase de algas filamentosas, parece que já esta a voltar tudo ao normal. Recemente fiz umas trocas e adquirir algumas mudas. Aqui vão as fotos do estado actual do aquário.























Cumprimentos  :SbOk3:  .

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

ola) Bom dia
Excelente,  :SbOk3:  como de resto já te fui comentando  :Big Grin:  nas fotografias que foste colocando.
Parabéns. :Big Grin:   :Palmas:   :CylPoissonSouriant:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Leonor,

Está muito bonito. Parabéns !

Noto,porém, uma grande diferença de luz entre o lado esquerdo e o centro-direita. Penso que seja propositado, até porque os corais duros estão colocados no lado mais iluminado. Mas se puderes equilibrar a luz, penso que ainda ficará melhor.

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Obrigada pelos comentátios  :SbSourire:  .

Realmente o lado direito do aquário está menos iluminado. Primeiro deve-se ao overflow, que faz alguma sombra, e depois a forma como tirei a fotografia também não ajudou. Mas como disseste, coloquei os corais com mais exigências de iluminação na zona mais luminosa. Os moles, tipo zoanthus e xenias coloquei do lado direito, e puxei a calha mais para a frente para ficar menos tapada pelo overflow e assim iluminar mais a lobophyllia, se repares na penúltima foto, ela tem bastante luz. Estéticamente, realmente ficaria melhor se a luz estivesse mais uniforme, mas como tive atenção às necessidades dos corais, não estou muito preocupada. 
A anémona que vou introduzir é uma entacmaea quadricolor e vou colocá-la no lugar da fungia, pois assim ela tem bastante luz e fica isolada dos restantes corais. Os peixes que vou colocar seram um Chrysiptera cyanea e um Helichoeres chrysus. Quando montei o aquário, achei que para começar o meu 1º reef, até era um bocado grande, agora os meus pais que já ficam horas sentados à frente dele, perguntam-me porquê é que não montei um maior, já estou a ficar com falta de espaço! É pena eu só  poder manter o aquário por mais um ano, se não já estava a pensar num maior.
Depois coloco novas fotografias.

Cumprimentos  :SbOk:  .

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Olá,

Desde a última vez que actualizei este tópico, o aquário, a meu vêr, mudou bastante.

Os corais estão mais bonitos do que nunca, com cores espectaculares e com uma expansão de pólipos enorme.


No entanto como estive praticamente 1 mês sem ver o aquário, uma alga que veio com um coral propagou-se em duas rochas frontais, o que detroria um pouco o aspecto do aquário. 
Contudo tenho feito bastantes mudas de água, para compensar a ausência delas no Verão, e o pesadelo verde está a melhorar, embora ainda existam algumas algas que persistem em manter a sua presença. 
Mas prontos, com paciência, tempo, e mudas constantes de água, há-de-ir ao lugar.

Também tinha um peixe lindo que adorava, um longnose hawkfish, que saltou fora do aquário. Quando vi não cheguei a tempo e o peixe acabou por morrer =/.

Aqui vão umas fotos:


-Alveopora

Antes:



Agora:




- Montipora




- Caulastrea






- Euphyllias (adoro estes corais =) )






- Fungia




- Equanto não chega a anémona os palhaços já adoptaram uma nova casa




- Actinodiscu




- Diferentes vistas do aquário











e finalmente......


Espero que tenham gostado e critiquem à vontade.

Cumprimentos,
Leonor Drummond

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa noite Leonor
Pese o facto das algas que seguramente irás vencer, está LINDISSIMO :SbBravo:  e fico contente por ver que o nemateleotris ainda por aí anda. Já agora o parasita das branquias foi eliminado? Espero que sim. Se foi como fizeste? Os corais estão muito bonitos e tal como já me tinhas dito, o Cycloseris ou fungia laranja está fantástico. 
Um peixe alguívoro daria agora um jeitão para te ajudar a eliminar as algas em conjunto com as TPA's.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

P.S.: Agora tenho mais 4 fungias dos quais 3 penso que sejam Cycloseris, (2 verde luminescente intenso e muito vivo e 1 laranja com relevo muito acentuado) o outro uma Fungia bastante grande (a que estáva numa das fotografias que te enviei) Depois envio-te fotografias.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Leonor

Sinceros parabéns !
Excelentes fotografias e lindíssimo aquário

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Olá Leonor,

Muitos parabens,esta muito bonito e com um aspeto muito soudavel

cumps

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Olá,

realmente o aquário está com bom aspecto e a ficar cada vez mais bonito, ainda mais reconhecendo as dificuldades acrescidas em relação a não haver a mesma facilidade que nós temos no continente.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Está vendendo saúde  :Smile: 

Que tipo de manutenção foi feita enquanto estiveste fora? Reposições? Com/sem kalk? Alimentação? E o que foi que se deu melhor e o que foi que sofreu mais com a ausência?

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Olá,

Antes de mais, obrigada a todos pelos elogios. É sempre bom receber comentários positivos a cerca de algo que é fruto de muito trabalho, mas de que ao mesmo tempo tanto gosto.

Na realidade é muito mais didífil adquirir vivos por cá. Já fiz as contas e só em portes devo ter gasto uns 300 =/. Felismente tem corrido tudo bem, e à pouco tempo abriu uma loja por cá onde posso fazer algumas encomendas sem ter que pagar um balúrdio de portes. No entanto é óbvio que a variedade não se compara com a apresentada por aí.

Respondendo à pergunta do Pedro, o peixe ainda tem o parasita. Ainda não tive coragem de actuar. Por enquanto ele está a comer super bem, até já afasta os palhaços quando os alimento, por isso acho que de momento não vou fazer nada. Se houver alguma alteração significativa no comportamento dele, aí sim vou tirá-lo do aquário, e com cuidado arrancar o parasita, e tentar manter o peixe sempre bem alimentado. É o mínimo que posso fazer.
Já encomendei um centropyge loricula, que vai ser o último peixe a entrar no aquário. Penso que ele vai dar conta das algas.
Se puderes enviar as fotografias fico agradecida, porque adoro todo o tipo de LPS's.

Alfredo, o aquário esteve cerca de 15 dias sem ninguém. Como os meus peixes estãm habituados a comer apenas uma a duas vezes por semana, ficarem 15 dias não foi grande problema, porque já estavam acustumados a encontrar comer sós e a esperar menos de mim. 
Quanto à reposição, enchi o reservatório o máximo que pude com a água de osmose e kalk (30 litros), como sempre faço. Além disso tenho um repositor automático da aquamedic que dispensa reposições manuais. 
O escumador regulei-o mais baixo, para que os resíduos ficassem mais compactos.
Antes de sair fiz uma boa TPA.
O que me admirou foram os corais, estavam lindos. Nenhum se ressentiu, e a montipora, por exemplo, ganhou imensa côr. Antes tinha um ligeito vermelho-acastanhado. Agora está completamente vermelha, ficou linda. Penso que ao colocar carvão activo no aquário, também ajudou para eleminar toxinas resultantes da quantidade de corais que tenho. 
Apenas os vidros estavam muito sujos.
Nos outros 15 dias, os meus pais como estavam em casa lá iam de vez em quando limpando os vidros e alimentavam os peixes.
Só quando voltei é que fiz a TPA, mas os testes deram todos bem.

Cumprimentos,
Leonor Drummond.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

As fotos estao linda leonor  :Pracima:  




> Já encomendei um centropyge loricula, que vai ser o último peixe a entrar no aquário. Penso que ele vai dar conta das algas.


A sp. Centropyge nao come macro-algae mas sim microalgae que normalmente cresce na RV.

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Obrigada =),

Tinha a ideia de que também comiam macro-algas. Mas à mesma quero adquiri o peixe, acho lindíssimo e vai dar um pouco mais de vida ao aquário.
Quais os peixes que achas que comem macro-algas?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Quais os peixes que achas que comem macro-algas?


Porque tens aqua pequeno nao recomendo peixe cirurgiãoes ou "Rabbitfish" talvez um Istiblennius chrysospilos ou Salarias fasciatus.

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Ok, 

Obrigada pelas sugestões. Se em último caso tiver mais dificuldade em remover as macro-algas, vou ter que optar por um desses peixes.

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Sinceros parabéns.Está a ficar lindissimo.Com paciencia sempre se alcança os resultados pretendidos.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Leonor,
Parabens pelo aquário, está muito bonito, e com boas espécies de corais!

Uma pergunta: No teu setup, e vê-se logo pela primeira foto, tens camarões Lysmata sp.? Ainda tens algum? Se sim, não notas actividade de "limpeza" por parte dos camarões, nomiadamente no _N.decora_?

Quanto ao _C.loriculus_, atenção apenas aos corais, tens varios LPS's e _zoanthus sp._, eu não arriscava...
...a familia dos Anjos, é a minha preferida  :Icon Cry:  talvez um dia, venha a ter o prazer de ter pelo menos um.

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Obrigada pelos comentários. As TPA's, que tenho feito nas últimas 3 semanas estão a começar a dar frutos!

Quanto aos camarões infelismente já não tenho o lysmata amboinensis. Morreu quando fiz as tubagens  devido a qualquer toxina da cola pvc que provavelmente não lavei suficientemente bem.

De momento tenho apenas dois lysmata seticaudata e um debelius. 
Por parte do debelius, que é o único que poderia ter hábitos de limpeza, embora seja menos comum do que no amboinensis, não vejo qualquer comportamento desse tipo.

Quanto ao centropyge loriculus, sei que é arriscado apostar neste peixe, mas mesmo assim vou arriscar (só espero não me arrepender). Já falei com a lojista de cá, se ele incomodar os corais devolvo-o. Acho que nestes peixes é mais uma questão de sorte.
Em vez do loriculus gostava de um yellow tang, mas penso que não tenho uma litragem suficiente para ter um. Mesmo assim só vou ter o meu aquário montado por mais um ano. Será que dava para manter um bastante pequeno em boas condições durante um ano?

Cumprimentos.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Mesmo assim só vou ter o meu aquário montado por mais um ano. Será que dava para manter um bastante pequeno em boas condições durante um ano?


O loriculus ou yellow tang ?

----------


## João M Monteiro

Em qualquer caso, é sempre melhor manter o princípio de comprar para o que se tem e não para que se vai (ou não) ter

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Nessa questão estava a referir-me ao yellow tang.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Sugiro que não coloques, Leonor.
Dá uma leitura neste tópico: http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=3879

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Nessa questão estava a referir-me ao yellow tang.


Eu concordo com o João mesmo para o loriculus o minimo tamanho costuma ser por volta de 160 lts. para manter este peixo a longo prazo, o unico da sp. Centropyge que recomendo para um aqua do teu tamanho seria o Centropyge argi.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> De momento tenho apenas dois lysmata seticaudata e um debelius. 
> Por parte do debelius, que é o único que poderia ter hábitos de limpeza, embora seja menos comum do que no amboinensis, não vejo qualquer comportamento desse tipo.


Olá,
Eu também pensava que sim...até ver o(s) meu(s) _L.seticaudata_ (tenho 2 no meu mini-reef 96l) em cima do meu _A.frenatus_ macho! Ele costuma estar numa zona perto da rocha, mais para trás do aqua, onde eles andam mais.
O _L.amboinensis_, esse é um maluco! :HaEbouriffe:  
_L.debellius_ ainda não tenho...mas são mais timidos que os _L.amboinensis_, mas não tanto como os _L.seticaudata_. Estou ancioso por ver o seu comportamento! :Smile:

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Se para o loriculus, o aquário é pequeno então ó yellow tang está fora de questão completamente.
Como provavelmente só vou ter o aquário por mais um ano, penso que ter 1 loriculus pequeno durante esse tempo não fará mal. O aquário tem 90cm de comprimento, por isso acho que ele tem suficiente espaço para nadar.

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Pois os lysmata seticaudata são muito tímidos. Nas 1ªs duas semanas que os comprei não os via em lado nenhum! Pensei que tinham morrido. Agora já os vejo muito mais principalmente quando alimento os peixes, mas de resto estão sempre escondidos.
Realmente o debelius é muito mais tímido do que os amboinensis, mas a côr dos debelius é espectacular, principalmente à luz do aquário! Ele já vem comer à mão, mas demorou mais tempo a aceitar do que o amboinensis.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Como provavelmente só vou ter o aquário por mais um ano, penso que ter 1 loriculus pequeno durante esse tempo não fará mal.


Eu tambem acho que nao vai fazer mal. O que os Centropyge realmente precisem de dum aqua maduro com boa quantidade de RV pois a microalga que normalmente cresce nela e uma parte muito importante de sua dieta.

----------


## Paulo Sousa

Bom dia
Sim senhora esta muito bonito :yb677:   :yb677:  .
Parabéns pelo bom tratamento  :SbOk2:   :SbOk3:  .
So a uma coisa se não meteres nenhum peixe que te coma as algas mete muitos caracois,ermitões,ophiuros, lesmas do mar(não sei se é assim o nome em português) e mesmo alguns caranguejos adaptados.
Eu no meu aquario anterior de 200l era assim que fis e não tinha uma alga.

Boa continuação  :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :tutasla:

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Olá,

Obrigada pela sugestão. Há cerca de um mês encomendei já algumas coisas para tratar das algas.

Finalmente tive coragem para actuar e "operei" o nemateleotris. Consegui apanhá-lo com duas redes à 1ª, o que foi bom porque assim não aumentei tanto o stress do peixe.
De seguida coloquei-o num recipiente com água do aquário, estrelizei duas pinças com água a ferver, e arranjei vários copos com água do aquário. Pus umas luvas mesmo para aquário, e enquanto pegava no peixe, a minha mãe abria cuidadosamente a guelra e molhava o peixe com água constatemente.
As minhas suspeitas estavam certas, era um grande isopod com 1,5cm e ovos!!
Consegui arrancar o parasita e retirar os ovos. Voltei a colocar o peixe no recipiente, e troquei duas vezes a água do recipiente, para que não ficasse nenhum ovo.
Voltei a colocar o peixe no aquário num género de criadeira em rede, onde tem uma boa oxigenação.
Agora é só rezar e esperar que o peixe não morra. De momento ele está a respirar um pouco ofegante, devido ao stress, mas não está de lado nem anda ás voltas por causa da corrente, o que acho ser bom sinal.
Antes de fazer isto também o alimentei muito bem para se o peixe deixar de comer durante uns dias, tenha algumas reservas.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Aqueles produtos para proteger as guelras e mucosas não ajudarão nesta altura?

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá:  YEEESSSS, oxalá corra tudo bem :yb663:  . Pela descrição da operação não deve ter dado para obter imagens, até porque necessitarias de mais um assistente. Tira imagens do peixe em convalescença.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3:  
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Excelente trabalho Leonor nao e qualquer pessoa que faria  :SbOk:  
Estes Isopods parasiticos dao-me arrepio   :JmdEffraye:

----------


## Leonor Drummond

A mim também me dá muitos arrepios!! Uma vez vi um porgrama no odisseia sobre parasitas que prometi a mim mesma nunca mais o vêr! Até dá vontade de deixar de comer.

Há pouco fui vêr o peixe e vi algo que não me agradou nada. Estava outro parasita mais pequeno junto à boca, a andar pelo peixe!!! Tive que repetir o processo todo.
Felismente ele estava na "criadeira" e não foi tão didfícil retirá-lo.

O peixe está bem mas ainda mais stressado, só espero que ele recupere, pois duas "operações" já é mais perigoso.

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Olá,

Infelismente o peixe acabou por morrer. É uma pena pois era um peixe que gostava muito e não gosto de comprar vivos e depois sentir que foi por causa de mim que morreram. 
Contudo depois de ter vito como o peixe estava tão atacado pelos parasitas, tenho a certeza de que mais cedo ou mais tarde ele ia acabar por morrer. Além disso estou segura de que o peixe já vinha doente porque sempre estranhei um inchasso na guelra.

Durante este fim de semana estive a fazer uma remodelação no layout para ganhar mais espaço para corais. Ainda não está completamente pronta a colocação dos vivos nem algumas rochas na parte superior, além disso alguns corais ainda estão um bocado ressentidos, mas penso que não vou mudar muito mais em relação ao que está.


Gostei principalmente deste lado






Centro




Total



Espero que tenha sido para melhor.

Cumprimentos,
Leonor.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa noite Leonor
Está bonito e parece-me que as combinações também estão bem, pelo que não deverás ter "guerras" químicas. :Palmas: 

Quanto ao resto..., bem na natureza nada se perde, tudo se transforma, melhores momentos virão e sobretudo lutaste até ao fim :Palmas: . Eu teria feito o mesmo e provávelmente teria o mesmo resultado ou não, mas seguramente não sou nem serei melhor do que tu, apenas não ficamos de braços cruzados. Foste muito corajosa e lutaste até ao fim. Correste os riscos todos, fizeste o que muitos nem ousariam pensar e não foi por isso que o animal não vingou, foi apenas uma questão de tempo, apenas tentaste e lutaste para fazer a diferença :Palmas:  para o bem. Continua assim. :Palmas: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

O layout é fora do comum. Devido às linhas muito perpendiculares faz lembrar uma quallquer estrutura de fabrico humano que tenha afundado há bastante tempo. Acho que à medida que os corais forem tomando conta da estrutura vai ficando mais interessante.

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Olá,

A ideia é essa Alfredo, é que os corais cubram toda a estrutura e fiquem várias grutas contornadas por corais, no entanto fiz algumas alterações para ficar com linhas menos rectas mas mais arredondadas.

Estou a pensar substituir as lâmpadas da minha iluminação porque as t5 estão com um espectro muito castanho, e se não fosse o hqi de 150w com a lâmpada de 20000k, o aspecto do aquário não ficaria tão bom. Além disso, desde que pus o hqi, mesmo apenas quando só tenho as t5 ligadas, noto que os sps's estão a perder o tom castanho e a voltar a ficarem com as pontas rosas e verde. 

Estive a vêr umas lâmpadas para hqi da marca HIT que estão com 20% de desconto, esta marca é boa?
E para as T5 que marcas aconcelham?


Cumprimentos,
Leonor.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Leonor

As HQI´s tens a BLV/europeen-trading a um preço bastante bom. Se quiseres continuar com a lampada de 20000k de facto as Radium são muito boas  :Smile:  

As T5´s podes ir para as ATI/Narva que são bastante boas, ou se quiseres uma opção mais acessivel as Osram blue (actinica) ou as Osram Daylight (6500k)

----------


## Leonor Drummond

A lâmpada que veio junto com o hqi realmente tem uma côr linda, mas ao encomendar as t5 já aproveitava e arranjava já uma hqi de reposição.

Obrigada pelo concelho  :SbOk3: .

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Leonor

A que tens no teu projector é uma radium que até já pede uma substituição, se comprares uma destas novas vais ver que a diferença ainda é bastante e para melhor  :Smile: .
de onde vais encomendar as t5 só tem HQI´s da Hit ?

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Estava a vêr se encomendava pelo menos a hqi pelo europeen-trading, porque t5 só têm da arcadia e essas são um bocado caras, mas mesmo assim não sei se compensa por causa dos portes.

À uns 7 mêses comprei a uma loja portuguesa duas lâmpadas t5 actinicas da narva. Gastei 50 e fiquei a "vêr navios", nunca recebi nada  :Admirado:  .

Estive a vêr outra loja portuguesa que vende t5 da ATI a um bom preço e hqi da coralvue. Esta última marca é boa?

Conheces alguma loja em especial onde possa arranjar radium e t5 a um preço acessível?

Uma questão à parte, tenho uma tridacna maxima azul à cerca de três semanas, ela tem-se mantido sempre aberta, linda!...Contudo ela assusta-se com muita facilidade, pelo que li é um sinal de saúde, até antes de a comprar estive a vêr como estavam os "reflexos" dela, verifiquei se tinha snails, manchas de despigmentação, concha partida, ou o tecido a se degradar, estava tudo ok. Mas mesmo ao fim de 3 semanas no aquário ela ainda está muito asustadiça, é normal?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Uma questão à parte, tenho uma tridacna maxima azul à cerca de três semanas, ela tem-se mantido sempre aberta, linda!...Contudo ela assusta-se com muita facilidade, pelo que li é um sinal de saúde, até antes de a comprar estive a vêr como estavam os "reflexos" dela, verifiquei se tinha snails, manchas de despigmentação, concha partida, ou o tecido a se degradar, estava tudo ok. Mas mesmo ao fim de 3 semanas no aquário ela ainda está muito asustadiça, é normal?


Pode ser que esta a reagir a sombra dos peixes ou invertebrados ou esta tentando fazer o que chamamos aqui "laying it's byssal filaments" que usa para se afixar a rocha. Donde a colocaste ? Que tridacna tens Crocea, Maxima, Squamosa ou Gigas ? Eu recomendo que uses uma peca de rocha plana debaixo do Byssal se for Crocea ou Maxima para se proteger contra predadores.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Olá Novamente Leonor




> Estava a vêr se encomendava pelo menos a hqi pelo europeen-trading, porque t5 só têm da arcadia e essas são um bocado caras, mas mesmo assim não sei se compensa por causa dos portes.


Neste caso, tens tambem as Lampadas da Osram T5 e tambem tem lá outras marcas (sylvania etc.). Os portes até 32 kilos costuma rondar os 20 e poucos euros, e acima de tudo o dono da loja não falha! Se precisares de orientação na escolha das lampadas por lá, falamos no Messenger.




> À uns 7 mêses comprei a uma loja portuguesa duas lâmpadas t5 actinicas da narva. Gastei 50€ e fiquei a "vêr navios", nunca recebi nada  .


O que afirmas é muito grave  :Admirado:  . Que Loja foi? Não te deram mais nenhuma satisfação? Não podes cruzar os braços e tens que exigir que regularizem a situação.




> Estive a vêr outra loja portuguesa que vende t5 da ATI a um bom preço e hqi da coralvue. Esta última marca é boa?


Essas lampadas penso que sejam fabricadas pela Sylvania mas nao tenho a certeza.




> Uma questão à parte, tenho uma tridacna maxima azul à cerca de três semanas, ela tem-se mantido sempre aberta, linda!...Contudo ela assusta-se com muita facilidade, pelo que li é um sinal de saúde, até antes de a comprar estive a vêr como estavam os "reflexos" dela, verifiquei se tinha snails, manchas de despigmentação, concha partida, ou o tecido a se degradar, estava tudo ok. Mas mesmo ao fim de 3 semanas no aquário ela ainda está muito asustadiça, é normal?


Convem saber a espécie e se a tens colocada na rocha ou no substrato. 
Independentemente disso, o facto de ela reagir á passagem dos peixes e variação de luz ou a sombras é perfeitamente normal e sinal de uma boa saúde, independentemente do tempo que está no aquario. É um reflexo defensivo e perfeitamente normal.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Neste caso, tens tambem as Lampadas da Osram T5 e tambem tem lá outras marcas (sylvania etc.)....


Já tive umas T5 da Sylvania 10K que imitiam luz amarela  :yb668:  




> À uns 7 mêses comprei a uma loja portuguesa duas lâmpadas t5 actinicas da narva. Gastei 50€ e fiquei a "vêr navios", nunca recebi nada .


O Gil tem razão, isso é muito grave, e não deixes que isso fique assim! Mais uma vez repito a pergunta: qual é a loja?




> Estive a vêr outra loja portuguesa que vende t5 da ATI a um bom preço e hqi da coralvue. Esta última marca é boa?


Não conheço a Coralvue, agora as ATI recomendo muito!!!





> Que tridacna tens Crocea, Maxima, Squamosa ou Gigas ?





> Convem saber a espécie e se a tens colocada na rocha ou no substrato.


A leonor disse, e ambos citaram...não andam com atenção  :yb624:  



> ...tenho uma tridacna *maxima* azul...

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> A leonor disse, e ambos citaram...não andam com atenção


Isto e o que acontece quando lemos depressa :yb624:

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Já fiz várias compras no europeen-trading, desde o meu escumador a bombas e até quando vieram uns acessórios estragados foram repostos e não tive de pagar portes, assim é que se trabalha!

Agora fiquei bastante aborrecida com esta hitórias das lâmpadas. Encomendei à Aquario-online 10kg de sal, as lâmpadas e algumas comidas. Tinha que estar sempre a lembrá-los para me enviarem as coisas. O sal e o comer vieram às "prestações" porque supostamente se esqueciam de pôr no correio tudo junto.
As lâmpadas nunca chegaram. Estava sempre a enviar emails, chegaram a me enviar uma vez a lâmpadas mas errado e acusaram-me de ter sido eu a enganar-me, a minha sorte é que tinha guardado os mails todos e mostrei-lhes que realmente eu tinha pedido tudo certo. A partir de uma certa altura deixaram de responder aos mails e então passei aos telefonemas. Era sempre a mesma desculpa. Não tinham stock, os correios deviam ter perdido, enganou-se na morada. Agora já nem atende. Uma vergonha, a sério é por estas e por outras que o país não vai para a frente.
Acho que vou é apresentar reclamação, não sei onde, mas não vou ficar de braços cruzados.

Já falei com uma loja cá para vêr o que me podem arranjar de acordo com as marcas que aqui referiram. Depois quanto ao hqi vou ver se o compro por encomenda. Se tiveres alguma ideia Gil onde posso da marca radium depois diz qualquer coisa.

Quanto à tridacna, é uma maxima, pelo que vi o aconcelhado é que fiquem nas rochas, mas adoro vêr-la na areia, e como tenho receio que possa ser atacada por snails, se algo acontecer sempre posso dar-lhe um banho ou remevê-los.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Quanto à tridacna, é uma maxima, pelo que vi o aconcelhado é que fiquem nas rochas, mas adoro vêr-la na areia, e como tenho receio que possa ser atacada por snails, se algo acontecer sempre posso dar-lhe um banho ou remevê-los.


Se nao quiseres colocar na RV entao e importante por uma pequena rocha plana debaixo do byssal para se afixar a ela. Esta e provavelmente a razao porque vez ela abrir/fechar esta tentando exticar seus filaments para se afixar e proteger contra predadores.

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Ok, vou ver se coloco uma rocha pequena debaixo dela. Depois digo como reagiu. Obrigada pelos concelhos  :Smile:  .

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Mais algumas fotografias com a iluminação nova e novas aquisições:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Leonor,

Tens um dos "pequenos aquários" mais bonitos do forum !! Notável. Especialmente tendo apenas 17 anos

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Assino em baixo!

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Olá,

Obrigada  :SbSourire:  .

Ultimamente ando com um problema no repositor. Tive que ligar um timer se não ele estava sempre a repor água, e para quem só vê o aquário 2 vezes por semana, isto não é nada bom. A marca do repositor é da aquamedic. Alguém já teve um problema idêntico? Será do sensor?

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa noite Leonor
Tens de facto Talento :SbBravo:  :SbOk3: . Muito bonito. Excelente trabalho. Parabéns :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo: 

Relativamente ao repositor, o meu também é de "luas"  :JmdFou2:  :SbLangue17:  :Big Grin: mas ainda não me dei ao trabalho de saber porquê. Talvez mau contacto nas ligações eléctricas que resulta do "nevoeiro salino" que se forma nas imediações e pode oxidar os contactos e promover arco eléctrico. Verifica os contactos. Se for esse  caso, limpa-os e procede ao isolamento com material electrico próprio para exterior.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Raquel Almeida

Olá Leonor:

Parabéns pelo aquário está realmente lindo  :Olá:   :Olá:  .

Gostaria de saber onde compras-te a lâmpada HQI 20000K 150w, e se estás contente?

Cumprimentos

Raquel Almeida

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Parabens pelo aqua e pelas fotos
continua estas no bom caminho

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Ola, obrigada a todos.

Pedro vou fazer o que disseste e vou ver se resolvo o assunto, porque num aquário da dimensão do meu é um pouco grave estas oscilações na densidade.

Raquel, comprei o hqi ao Gil. Estou muito satisfeita principlamente porque a lâmpada de 20000k dá uma côr linda ao aquário e os SPS's voltaram a ganhar as cores origianis em pouco tempo. Contudo recomendo que tenhas lâmpadas com espectros diferente se optares pela de 20000k pois esta não promove tanto o desenvolvimento saudável e crescimento do corais como outras lâmpadas de espectro mais baixos (14000 e 10000k).

----------


## Raquel Almeida

Olá Leonor:

Que lâmpadas estás a utilizar no aqua????

Cumprimentos

Raquel Almeida

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

O aquario esta muito bonito :Pracima:  , os peixes estao com um optimo aspecto :EEK!:  , espero que corra tudo bem para o seu aquario :Olá:  .
Comprimento :Vitoria:  
Adolfo Pereira :SbSourire2:

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Obrigada Adolfo.

Estou a utilizar 4x39w t5 de 14000k e o hqi de 150w de 20000k. Contudo vou substituir as t5, porque não são lá muito boas, por duas de 10000k uma de 14000k e actinica.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá Leonor :SbOk:  , o teu aquário está realmente muito bonito, o layout ficou bastante original e, já que estão a falar de lâmpadas t5, alguém sabe concretamente a temperatura de cor das lâmpadas ATI BLUE PLUS e AQUABLUE SPECIAL,até porque da ATI ainda existem as ACTINIC BLUE.



    Cumprimentos,
  Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> ...já que estão a falar de lâmpadas t5, alguém sabe concretamente a temperatura de cor das lâmpadas ATI BLUE PLUS e AQUABLUE SPECIAL,até porque da ATI ainda existem as ACTINIC BLUE.


AQUABLUE SPECIAL - temperatura de cor á volta dos 11000ºK, emite luz branca intensa, mas o espectro é intenso no azul e vermelhoBLUE PLUS - temperatura de cor á volta dos 15000ºK, emite azul, mas de grande intencidade luminosaACTINIC BLUE - Ao que a ATI diz, é luz actinica, luz azul forte
...ainda não compreendi bem o que é realmente a luz actinica, mas parece que tem um espectro que vai do verde ao UV. :Admirado:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Ricardo.... :SbOk3:

----------


## Raquel Almeida

Olá :

Está cada vez mais bonito.

Alguém sabe onde posso comprar lâmpadas HQI 150W 20000k Radium ???

Raquel Almeida

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Olá,

Fiz a uma nova compra. Desta vez um lps. Penso se tratar de uma lobophyllia, mas não tenho a certeza.

Aqui vão umas fotografias para ajudar na identificação:






Cumprimentos,
Leonor.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa tarde
Mas que peça magnifica, belissima :SbBravo:  :SbSourire19: . Mais uma "joia" para o teu "tesouro". Parabéns :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo: 
Parece ser grande. Que tamanho tem (+/-) :SbQuestion2:  

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Obrigada,

O coral tem cerca de uns 14cm de comprimento. Alguma ideia de que espécie específica se trata?

Cumps.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Leonor,




> Alguma ideia de que espécie específica se trata?


Penso tratar-se de uma Lobophyllia _hemprichii_. Parabéns pela aquisição.

Bjs,
Diogo

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Leonor, o que é feito deste teu bonito aquário? Ainda existe? :Whistle:  


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Leonor, o que é feito deste teu bonito aquário? Ainda existe? 
> 
> 
> Cumprimentos,


 :Olá: Viva Paulo
Tanto quanto sei este mágnifico sistema foi parcial ou totalmente desactivado. Eu ainda comprei a Favites abdita que se vê nas imagens abaixo e que os CTT se encarregaram de danificar, esmagaram a caixa e romperam o saco e ainda por cima andaram com o coral dois dias na carrinha e obrigaram-me a ir duas vezes à estação de correios. Tentei recuperá-la mas foi demasiado e o coral acabou por não subsistir. Ficam as imagens... melhores dias virão...a Leonor tem talento, gosto e sensibilidade apurados.





Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Viva Paulo........a Leonor tem talento, gosto e sensibilidade apurados.
> 
> 
> Atenciosamente
> 
> Pedro Nuno


Por isso mesmo fiz a pergunta. Era um aquário que gostava particularmente por duas razões. 
1º Estava francamente bonito e equilibrado, vejo de facto que a Leonor tem sensibilidade para os aquários. E não era tarefa assim tão fácil, porque se tratavam apenas de 130l de água.
2º Era uma "menina" :Coradoeolhos: .... estão pouco representadas aqui no forum. :SbSourire:  

Enfim, tenho pena em saber que o sistema foi desmontado, mesmo que parcialmente. :Admirado:  

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Por isso mesmo fiz a pergunta. Era um aquário que gostava particularmente por duas razões. 
> 1º Estava francamente bonito e equilibrado, vejo de facto que a Leonor tem sensibilidade para os aquários. E não era tarefa assim tão fácil, porque se tratavam apenas de 130l de água.
> 2º Era uma "menina".... estão pouco representadas aqui no forum. 
> 
> Enfim, tenho pena em saber que o sistema foi desmontado, mesmo que parcialmente. 
> 
> Cumprimentos,


 :Olá: Viva
É uma menina que tem muito pela frente e seguramente que nos irá surpreender, eu acredito e tenho esperança nisso, será uma questão de tempo penso, de resto visita-nos aqui no fórum quase todos os dias (eu estou atento... :yb665: ...faz parte de ser moderador e não só, estando na miha lista de amigos/amigas, tenho essa indicação e é o caso :SbSourire: ) e muitas vezes anda a "estudar" as disposições (setup) de aquários e se não me engano o teu é um deles...porque será.... :yb665:  :SbSourire: 
Aguardemos então por esta menina talentosa.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

pois e meu caros colegas...a menina Leonor pelo que sei (alguns dedos de conversa pelo MSN) neste momento esta em Lisboa a estudar...penso que essa foi a principal razão para desactivar o belo aquário que possuia  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> pois e meu caros colegas...a menina Leonor pelo que sei (alguns dedos de conversa pelo MSN) neste momento esta em Lisboa a estudar...penso que essa foi a principal razão para desactivar o belo aquário que possuia


 :Olá: E se tudo correu bem, possivelmente estará a estudar Medicina Veterinária, pelo menos era um seu desejo...seja o que for que tenha muito sucesso :SbOk3: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Olá,

Infelizmente tive que desmontar o meu aquário, porque como o Pedro Nuno disse, vim estudar medicina veterinária para Évora, e era-me impossível manter o aquário na Madeira. Fico contente por saber que gostavam do aquário, é sempre bom ouvir isso  :Smile: .
Embora não esteja a pensar montar um aquário brevemente, o gosto pelo hobby continua bem forte, e é certo, que logo que tiver disponibilidade, voltarei a ter outro aquário, de certeza mais bem planeado e maior que o anterior.

Cumprimentos,
Leonor.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá,
> 
> Infelizmente tive que desmontar o meu aquário, porque como o Pedro Nuno disse, vim estudar medicina veterinária para Évora, e era-me impossível manter o aquário na Madeira. Fico contente por saber que gostavam do aquário, é sempre bom ouvir isso .
> Embora não esteja a pensar montar um aquário brevemente, o gosto pelo hobby continua bem forte, e é certo, que logo que tiver disponibilidade, voltarei a ter outro aquário, de certeza mais bem planeado e maior que o anterior.
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> Leonor.


 :Olá: Viva Leonor, sente-se a tua falta mas sei que vens cá ao fórum quase todos os dias e fico muito contente por isso assim como pelo facto de teres conseguido seguir o teu sonho, a Medicina Veterinária. Desejo-te o maior dos sucessos na tua vida académica e vida pessoal e cá fico/ficamos à espera de ver outro aquário teu que seguramente será ainda melhor que este já tão bom que mantiveste. Tudo bom :SbOk3: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Alves

Boas ...

No caso de a bomba não têr tido poder de sucção de agua proveniente da overflow , parece-me que o problema pode têr sido o diâmetro da valvula que ligava a mangueira azul à mangueira verde  e consequentemente tenha estrangulado a passagem de agua da overflow à bomba .
Neste tipo de situação não há nada como inserir uma mangueira sem "remendos" ou "adaptações" .
Penso que o problema terá vindo daí .

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Boas Pedro, nao sei se reparas-te mas o aquário já foi desactivado

----------


## Pedro Nuno Alves

Boas , peço desculpa , foi um problema com o carregamento do browser logo após têr escrito o post o carregamento foi finalizado .

Mais uma vez peço desculpa pelo sucedido , aliás é pena têr sido desactivado porque em meu vêr até era um aquário com muito bom gosto e de grande potencial.

Fica reformulada a minha intervenção no post #102

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

nao tens nada que pedir desculpa heheh :SbOk:  

Abraço

----------

